# scraper: the furnace fest/microtel cat



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

this might end up to be a bit long, sorry to write a novel  

i run a web site for a band called hum. they were pretty successful in the mid-nineties, but broke up in 2001. much to my joy...they got together for a reunion show last summer. it was in birmingham, alabama but i'd swim to far away lands to see them if i had to. i've met so many hum fans through various message boards, this was guaranteed to be the get-together of the century. many of us traveled and stayed at the same motel so we could get some quality hang out time. (party)

we kept noticing this little gray and white tabby cat hanging around outside. she was very friendly and everybody just loved her. we'd bring her meals and make sure she had water. the show was a big festival type thing, and was on for 3 days so we saw her a lot as we'd come and go from the motel. somebody even went through the trouble to make a little house for her out of a cardboard box. hum was the final act of the festival. after the show, we went back to the microtel and the cat greeted us. we thought, ****, why not bring her inside with us? so i picked her up and took her to my room. she plopped down in the middle of the bed where everyone could pet her and she was loving it. she made her way around the room and got lovin's from everyone and finally passed out in the window sill.










we all joked that we should give her a hum name. apollo? nah. iron clad louise? (they have a song called iron clad lou) nah. ms. lazarus? nope. electra? nada. winder? nope. scraper? aha! we dubbed her scraper the furnace fest cat.

later on, i took her back outside in case she had to use the bathroom and whatnot. when i got back to my room, it was pretty much decided that she had to go home with one of us. i wanted to take her, but i already have 3 cats in a tiny apartment.

the next morning, as we were all departing, my pal byron decided he would take her back to louisiana with him. he only had one cat and was willing to have another. yay! i'd have been a mess if someone didn't take her. i'd have ended up bringing her home, i'm sure...

a couple weeks later, byron took her to the vet. the vet said she was healthy as a horse but she has lieukemia. they've got to run another test soon to see if its the fatal kind, or the less fatal kind, or is the kind that just goes away. he has since moved her to his parents' house so she's not in contact with his other cat.

everybody cross their fingers that scraper will be ok. she is such a sweetie!


----------



## JungleKitty (Jan 4, 2004)

Awwwww! What a great rescue story!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Great story! Hope that it will turn out to be the nonfatal type of leaukemia.


----------



## DK (Mar 2, 2004)

I was actually there too. Anyhow the cat is going this week or else last week for the checkup last time I talked to the person who had scraper.


----------

